# Selling artwork on line



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone sell their artwork on line?  I sell prints of my photographs and my watercolors on Artspan, Fine Ar America, Etsy, Craftsy. I don't sell originals because I can make more money with prints, cards and posters. I also sell through a couple of galleries.

Does anyone sell their work on line and if so, do you have opinions about which sites are the best for you particular work?

What do you think?

Or is there anyone here who wants to sell their work?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 30, 2012)

Mrs. H. uses Etsy. Not sure if she's sold anything yet. She does better at the local art fairs and has one retail outlet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 30, 2012)

Does she sell originals or prints ?

Or, is that the sort of art she does?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

Handmade woven stuff. Little baskets from waxed linen thread. Knit, crochet, weave hats and scarves. 
Beaded bracelets and such. There's a picture in another thread I'll see if I can find it. 

You got the right idea selling prints. For the time and effort put into original works an artist can't make a profit unless it's at a high-end gallery.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's some stuff. She did pretty good at the local holiday art show. But then we visited the "big city" that weekend and the same style of work was selling for three times what she was getting here. But then that was a juried show. It's tough marketing your wares.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2012)

I sell sculpture and jewelry on eBay and to a small degree on Etsy.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2012)

My main selling venue is at conventions. I'm a vendor. I have had some success on EBay, but no sales from Etsy. My wife and I are looking into Fab.com right now.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you use a fixed price approach on eBay or is it a bid thing?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Do you use a fixed price approach on eBay or is it a bid thing?



When I started using it, I used the bid approach only, because that's all I knew. I might start using a fixed price though.


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 1, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> What do you think?



I think you're a nut sack


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering when that shoe would drop.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrs H's work looks really nice. Has she ever considered writing/selling patterns instead? (Or in addition to -) That would be a lot less work and time intensive. 

I've got two books that sell on ebay. Steady but slow. Maybe 3-4 a month. Also sell one of them at a bookstore here - local author yadda yadda. I wrote them a LONG time ago so I don't care if they don't sell much. I'm sorta plugging away at another book. I've had essays published in small publications but no way anybody can get rich off those. 

I've never heard of fab.com so I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip.

I also sell prints, cards and posters in two stores in two different states and one really high end gallery in Puerto Rico. That's what I'd really like to get a lot more of. I need to hire a sales rep. Schlepping and selling is hard work - like the arts and crafts fairs and I'd really like to find a good rep. 

The way I see this is that I worked my butt off my whole life. Now I want to do what I want to do and if I can get paid for it, all the better.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks. She does create her own patterns for the beaded bracelets. I'll mention that to her. 

We've tried to get her stuff into the Illinois Artisans shops but it's juried and the competition is pretty tough. Here's a link:

Illinois Artisans Program, Fine Crafts from Illinois--Illinois State Museum

Anyhow- good luck with the new book.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with some new jewelry designs. I need to increase my inventory.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 1, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with some new jewelry designs. I need to increase my inventory.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 2, 2012)

I have sold some things on-line but not much.   Mostly what I get are scams, someone wanting to send me a bank check for twice the purchase price if I send them the "change".    I never did any formal on-line sales.   I may in the future but so far I've got my hands full with competitions.


----------



## pbel (Dec 2, 2012)

Art on line like e-bay attracts a lot of bids from bargain hunters who are used to $39.95 art...I sell mine mostly in my 3 town community, and local galleries...Thank god I support my-self with other means while entering contests and building a resume in publications.

Serious collectors go on Ask.Art.com or similar sites.


----------

